

Ask HN:  Mismatch between older founder interests and first adopter interests? - amichail

As you grow older, your interests change.<p>The first adopter crowd is probably mostly in their 20s/early 30s.<p>So it seems it that older founders may have a harder time creating a product that is of interest to people in that age group; they would probably rather create and have more success with products for older people.<p>However, when creating a product for older people, viral marketing would be a problem as older people are less likely to try out new things and tell their friends.<p>And so it seems that they would need quite a lot of money for more traditional forms of advertising.
======
Mankhool
Are you saying that older people cannot innovate on the bleeding edge of X
industry / discipline? Or are you saying older people are not early adopters?
I'm both. I'm older. I'm a founder. I'm an early adopter and I experience
viral marketing from my age peers as well as older and younger people that I
know.

